# Attn LADIES!!  Or dudes too...that's cool.



## RISE (Aug 5, 2015)

Gotta conundrum on my hands.  There's this broad at my gym (yep, I know just here me out) that I've been dying to get to know.  Now, I hate talking when training so I'm not going to do it then but rather while we're doing cardio.  Thing is what the fuk do I say??  The fact that I've seen her do Olympic lifts in the gym and she can do dips better than most men, that gives me something to start a conversation with but at the same time I don't wanna creep her out.  Any ladies experienced a guy start a convo with you at the gym that wasn't douchey.  Or guys, have you had a successful convo with a lady that went smooth?


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 5, 2015)

Give her an honest, heartfelt compliment brother. That's all it should take. No cheesy bullshit, say something real.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

if ever she is working out near you, go grab a plate near her and say "you aren't using this are u?" its funny because it clearly is just an excuse to talk to her


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 5, 2015)

If she does the Oly lifts with good form it's a sign she's serious about her training. I would approach her on e she's done training and ask her for pointers on the Oly lifts.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 5, 2015)

When she's got some cool crazy colored yoga pants on go up to her and say "I have those same pants" she'll laugh then be blowing u a few hours later. You're welcome.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 5, 2015)

RISE said:


> Gotta conundrum on my hands.  There's this broad at my gym (yep, I know just here me out) that I've been dying to get to know.  Now, I hate talking when training so I'm not going to do it then but rather while we're doing cardio.  Thing is what the fuk do I say??  The fact that I've seen her do Olympic lifts in the gym and she can do dips better than most men, that gives me something to start a conversation with but at the same time I don't wanna creep her out.  Any ladies experienced a guy start a convo with you at the gym that wasn't douchey.  Or guys, have you had a successful convo with a lady that went smooth?



Or, you could serenade her in the gym.

I suggest this song.


----------



## RISE (Aug 5, 2015)

Hahahaha ecks that's fuking genius.  Unfortunately she doesn't wear anything crazy like that.  But if she ever does, I'm using that line.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 5, 2015)

I just pull my cock out and rub it against their legs, works like a charm.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> I just pull my cock out and rub it against their legs, works like a charm.



Ladyboys work differently than biological females Lei.....


----------



## RISE (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok so...joke with her, heartfelt compliment, dick on leg.  This seems legit.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 5, 2015)

If you're that into her and you both are serious about training, she'll know if you are or not if she's interested, then just ask to work in with her. If she accepts take the initiative and swap the plates yourself while letting her rest between sets. Ask for pointers on the Oly lifts and say you want to incorporate them into your training. If she does a certain lift with less than perfect form, ask if you could offer her some pointers yourself. The point is you can approach her for any reason you don't need an excuse. Your excuse is you're into her and that should be enough of a reason to approach her. Don't come off like a dick, smile, make her laugh reap the benefits


----------



## Magical (Aug 5, 2015)

Just a simple hello or hey is it. Judge her response and go from there. If its a pleasant hello continue small talk. If its hey with a go to hell look, its not a good time. Just have confidence and start small


----------



## bvs (Aug 5, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> I just pull my cock out and rub it against their legs, works like a charm.



And snake head leather boots


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 5, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> I just pull my cock out and rub it against their legs, works like a charm.



That worked on me


----------



## Yaya (Aug 5, 2015)

This is the wrong place to ever ask ladies for advice

Post on craigslist or MySpace


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 5, 2015)

I thought this _was_ a dating site


----------



## RISE (Aug 5, 2015)

It's a "dude seeking dude" site only.  We act straight in public.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been going about this all wrong


----------



## Lilo (Aug 5, 2015)

If you two have been going to the same gym for a while, there's a chance shes's probably noticed you too. It doesn't really matter how you approach her, as long as you're not being a douche and it's not awkward, if she likes you, she'll play nice. So don't overthink it


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 5, 2015)

Say this:
Aye.... My lil' croissant,
Want sum fuk?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2015)

"Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?"


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 5, 2015)

I would raise my leg and piss on her to mark my territory


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2015)

Weightlifters are high maintenance. Run away.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 5, 2015)

Naw but seriously just play it cool. Just be yourself, you both like to lift some weights so maybe if she's going heavy lifting a lift see if she needs a spot. 

Worse case scenario she says no thanks


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 5, 2015)

If you guys are always working out at the same time I am pretty sure she has noticed you and what your up too also . So that said it should be pretty ez to figure out if she is interested or not. Start a convo on the way out or when she is clearly not focused on a her lifts or in between sets b/c that could be annoying. If she seems nice, smiles and is reciprocal  to the talk then just be like hey would you like to grab coffee some time ? EZ enough right? trust me dude chicks in the gym are checking the dudes also my wife tells me stories about the gossip at her "strength camp" classes or what ever cross-fit hybrid class she is taking , this chick may be serious about her lifts but she probably has seen you and has a opinion about how you look and work out already


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 5, 2015)

Wait till she's mid rep on a clean and then ask real loud so everyone can hear if she wants to go see the new pitch perfect movie. If you do it loud enough she will have to say yes because everyone will be watching.

Jk do this



HydroEJP88 said:


> Naw but seriously just play it cool. Just be yourself, you both like to lift some weights so maybe if she's going heavy lifting a lift see if she needs a spot.
> 
> Worse case scenario she says no thanks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2015)

Ask her if she needs a spot and then tea bag her...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 5, 2015)

Or ask her to spot you and see if she sits on a happy face


----------



## wabbitt (Aug 5, 2015)

So much helpful advice:32 (6):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2015)

Depo said:


> I thought this _was_ a dating site



We know you did rumpy. It was steroid-mingle.com for you.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Aug 5, 2015)

Could just casually walk up to her, introduce yourself, compliment her lifting skills and go from there..


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 5, 2015)

bvs said:


> And snake head leather boots



Yes of course, it doesn't work without the allmighty snake head boots.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 5, 2015)

The first thing you need to do is follow her home and see if she is single.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ask her if she needs a spot and then tea bag her...


Weightlifters don't have spotters... come on man!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Weightlifters don't have spotters... come on man!!!



Why u got to get all technical on my joke brah????

Rise - tell her she has a nice snatch. It will be a good ice breaker.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 5, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Why u got to get all technical on my joke brah????
> 
> Rise - tell her she has a nice snatch. It will be a good ice breaker.



I'm really hoping to run into female weight lifters now just so I can use this


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 5, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I'm really hoping to run into female weight lifters now just so I can use this



Lmao!! If I said that she would prolly knock my teeth out


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Why u got to get all technical on my joke brah????
> 
> Rise - tell her she has a nice snatch. It will be a good ice breaker.


Coach in me... sorry. 

But good second attempt!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 5, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Rise - tell her she has a nice snatch. It will be a good ice breaker.




Dys is right that will work like a charm. or tell her you want to clean her snatch...........


----------



## mickems (Aug 5, 2015)

RISE said:


> Gotta conundrum on my hands.  There's this broad at my gym (yep, I know just here me out) that I've been dying to get to know.  Now, I hate talking when training so I'm not going to do it then but rather while we're doing cardio.  Thing is what the fuk do I say??  The fact that I've seen her do Olympic lifts in the gym and she can do dips better than most men, that gives me something to start a conversation with but at the same time I don't wanna creep her out.  Any ladies experienced a guy start a convo with you at the gym that wasn't douchey.  Or guys, have you had a successful convo with a lady that went smooth?



I personally wouldn't do it. just step back and consider the cost. after you bang her a few times and later part your ways, then you have to see her every day at the gym. .02


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 5, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If she does a certain lift with less than perfect form, ask if you could offer her some pointers yourself.



This is the approach you need to take. When she has finished with Oly lifts or Dips, that's when you approach her and say, "Excuse me, but are you open to some pointers?" "I couldn't help but notice that when you were doing XXXX your technique/form was a little off. This could lead to injury down the road. Let me show you how to do it correctly" Now model it for her. Show her what she was doing, then show her correct technique. Now ask her to try it. If she is game..the conversation should flow easily.
Just my .02


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## RISE (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys, and the laughs.  Normally this would be a piece of cake but it's the gym and it's almost like an unspoken rule to not pick up women at the gym.  Also I see dudes chat her up regularly, but it's the 10-15 min chat up which is completely disrespectful IMO.  Don't wanna seem like one of those dudes.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 5, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Dys is right that will work like a charm. or tell her you want to clean her snatch...........



Goddamnit you beat me to it. I had been thinking of how I could make it funnier with clean lmao


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 5, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Goddamnit you beat me to it. I had been thinking of how I could make it funnier with clean lmao



Yall are some brave fuc$ers I know that


----------



## Trauma RN (Aug 5, 2015)

Magical said:


> Just a simple hello or hey is it. Judge her response and go from there. If its a pleasant hello continue small talk. If its hey with a go to hell look, its not a good time. Just have confidence and start small



I agree with this. Start by saying Hello...see how she reacts. ... make sure you smile too, not just walking by "hey" type thing.. but look at her and just say "HI"..


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 5, 2015)

RISE said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, and the laughs.  Normally this would be a piece of cake but it's the gym and it's almost like an unspoken rule to not pick up women at the gym.  Also I see dudes chat her up regularly, but it's the 10-15 min chat up which is completely disrespectful IMO.  Don't wanna seem like one of those dudes.



Then don't. Just help her every now and then, give a few pointers here and there, chit chat, ask how form is doing.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

ask her if she wants some free anavar


----------



## RISE (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok guys so I broke the ice and thought I'd keep you all updated.  I was bullshitting around for a bit bc I was already finished with my workout and was waiting for a good time to start up a convo.  Luckily she kept training around the area I was in so it made it perfect.  Well she was on the leg press and doing a decent amount of weight for a female, 10 plates total.  So this is how the convo went...

Me:  you're breaking some dudes egos on that thing.
Her: laughs: blah,blah,blah (forgot what exactly she said)
Me:  I've seen you doing cleans before, do you do any weightlifting meets?
Her:  no, I've actually had to stop doing those bc I'm prepping for a comp coming up (bikini)

So I ask her the usual stuff like if it's her first, when it is, and expressed that I would like to compete but unfortunately don't have 
The genetics.  The convo went on for a good couple minutes, she seemed pretty open and talkative for a first convo, hoping there's a reason for that, but I ended it with "well I'm sure you'll do great, you deff have the physique for bikini". We then Exchanged names and we went on our ways.  

Not super exciting but I figured if let you all know what's up.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 11, 2015)

RISE said:


> Ok guys so I broke the ice and thought I'd keep you all updated.  I was bullshitting around for a bit bc I was already finished with my workout and was waiting for a good time to start up a convo.  Luckily she kept training around the area I was in so it made it perfect.  Well she was on the leg press and doing a decent amount of weight for a female, 10 plates total.  So this is how the convo went...
> 
> Me:  you're breaking some dudes egos on that thing.
> Her: laughs: blah,blah,blah (forgot what exactly she said)
> ...



Sounds like it went good to me. Keep it up man


----------



## nightster (Aug 11, 2015)

You'll have her knees at her ears in no time!   Good luck!


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 13, 2015)

You could always try something simple and easy. For example extend your hand out for a hand shake and say.....

Hello my name is elite Nice 2 Meet U. 

Take it back to basic standard issue. Now you've been corgally introduced, you know her name. Let the games begin.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 13, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> You could always try something simple and easy. For example extend your hand out for a hand shake and say.....
> 
> Hello my name is elite Nice 2 Meet U.
> 
> Take it back to basic standard issue. Now you've been corgally introduced, you know her name. Let the games begin.



1. He already met her
2. His name is RISE

Read the whole damn thread befor you post sir stay focused.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> You could always try something simple and easy. For example extend your hand out for a hand shake and say.....
> 
> Hello my name is elite Nice 2 Meet U.
> 
> Take it back to basic standard issue. Now you've been corgally introduced, you know her name. Let the games begin.





Zeigler said:


> 1. He already met her
> 2. His name is RISE
> 
> Read the whole damn thread befor you post sir stay focused.


Wtf .............


----------



## RISE (Aug 13, 2015)

Zeigler that was awesome.  Maybe a little insane, but awesome.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 13, 2021)

Maybe start by not calling her a broad hahaha Unless your Archie Bunker. Sorry big man - long time since I tried pushing on any girls at the gym.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2021)

@weightsandcakess said:


> Maybe start by not calling her a broad hahaha Unless your Archie Bunker. Sorry big man - long time since I tried pushing on any girls at the gym.



dude, did you get that bored and read every thread. literally bumped something 5.5yrs ago


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 13, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> dude, did you get that bored and read every thread. literally bumped something 5.5yrs ago



Big whoop. The same threads stay on this site for weeks at a time apparently.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Big whoop. The same threads stay on this site for weeks at a time apparently.




yeah they stay on the site longer than a few weeks.... obviously. given this was YEARS ago.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 13, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Big whoop. The same threads stay on this site for weeks at a time apparently.



Yeah but did you not read the original post? Dude, either he's talked to her or he hasn't by now, don't ya think?


----------



## Tiny (Mar 13, 2021)

Read the first post and no replies. Just a bit of advice, anything you plan on saying put on a list of things not to say. Know the goal is to start a convo, and if an opening arises make _natural_ small talk. The right thing to say will come to you


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 13, 2021)

“Did I get bored& read every thread here.” 
yes. That’s exactly what I did. Then I came & pointed that out to someone because I’m SO extremely clever and perceptive. See where I’m going with that? Hahaha I REALLY believe people wanna read my every thought & observation. Have a great day hahaha


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2021)

So did you get the girl? :32 (19):


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2021)

@weightsandcakess said:


> “Did I get bored& read every thread here.”
> yes. That’s exactly what I did. Then I came & pointed that out to someone because I’m SO extremely clever and perceptive. See where I’m going with that? Hahaha I REALLY believe people wanna read my every thought & observation. Have a great day hahaha



looks like you closed your eyes and picked a thread to reply on...probably picked a random page too


----------



## German89 (Mar 13, 2021)

Rise, did yall get married?


----------



## German89 (Mar 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So did you get the girl? :32 (19):


LOL

I'm glad i'm not the only one wondering


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 14, 2021)

Or I made articulate statements, expressing and illustrating specific points. As opposed to some meaningless, petty silliness. I’m new to the site, so if I do or had responded/commented to an old post it would be unintentional. That and irrelevant. Since it’s an arbitrary topic to begin with.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 14, 2021)

@weightsandcakess said:


> Or I made articulate statements, expressing and illustrating specific points. As opposed to some meaningless, petty silliness. I’m new to the site, so if I do or had responded/commented to an old post it would be unintentional. That and irrelevant. Since it’s an arbitrary topic to begin with.



Hurt my brain like that again and I'll neg you 😠


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 14, 2021)

Hahaha yeah I’m pretentious. Trying to sound intelligent using big words. Even though I’m pretty dumb.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 14, 2021)

Just stick it in Hermie! :32 (18):


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 14, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> looks like you closed your eyes and picked a thread to reply on...probably picked a random page too



You've got a real bitchy attitude. Perhaps it's because you're a Mets fan?


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 14, 2021)

Mets fan: Hey. Sorry man for bickering & being rude. That’s childiish & petty of me.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 14, 2021)

Janoy Cresva.easy for you to say ening your a big you tooob celery. Million buck a week. Hahaha


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> You've got a real bitchy attitude. Perhaps it's because you're a Mets fan?



who are you?


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> who are you?



A famous yootube celery, and you?


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 15, 2021)

He built YouTube. Janoy is the King Kong of that site and the rest of the channels are like fleeing New Yorkers.


----------



## Troit (Mar 15, 2021)

My man, most women that are attractive get asked out a couple times a week. So if you want to try your luck just ask her out for a coffee or smoothie. It’s best to make eye contact with her a couple times with a smile then just do it. 
to be respectful ask her first if she is dating anyone. At the end of the day you have a 0% chance if you say nothing. It’s worth a try. Also it’s prob best to ask her after her workout, catch her when you can.


----------



## RISE (Mar 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> Rise, did yall get married?



Lol wow.  Well no and theres some back story that I left out in the original post.  I had a gf at the time but things were going south real quick. Me and the then gf did have an event which led to a very short break up, which I ended and decided to work things out considering we have a child together.  We got married in 2019. Never persued  the other chick.


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2021)

RISE said:


> Lol wow.  Well no and theres some back story that I left out in the original post.  I had a gf at the time but things were going south real quick. Me and the then gf did have an event which led to a very short break up, which I ended and decided to work things out considering we have a child together.  We got married in 2019. Never persued  the other chick.



Worse ending than Dexter!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2021)

cj275 said:


> worse ending than dexter!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):




ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2021)

RISE said:


> Lol wow.  Well no and theres some back story that I left out in the original post.  I had a gf at the time but things were going south real quick. Me and the then gf did have an event which led to a very short break up, which I ended and decided to work things out considering we have a child together.  We got married in 2019. Never persued  the other chick.


lol  well good then! 

Thanks for the update 

LOL


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Worse ending than Dexter!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


you're a dick. you know that?


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> you're a dick. you know that?



I do indeed. :32 (20):


----------



## RISE (Mar 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Worse ending than Dexter!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



You're right...phuck.  Guess it's time to go smash some broads and rewrite this bitch.


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2021)

RISE said:


> You're right...phuck.  Guess it's time to go smash some broads and rewrite this bitch.



Reboot!!!   :32 (18):


----------



## Diane_Dame2000 (Mar 15, 2021)

Just be straight forward, ask her some info and be intelligent.


----------

